# Crema/foam mix



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

So, I have been using some new beans, which I don't really like and have run into an interesting problem.

When I pour my milk crema gets caught up in the foam as expected, but the foam is dyed very dark and stripy.

The drink it's self is really rather bitter, but not awful. But oh God, the foam tastes awful.

So bitter.

I have never really encountered this before, it's a first for these beans.....

Any idea why and possible remedies?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What are the actual pours of espresso like? and what is the bean. If its taking too long to pour overall the cream can become sort of oily almost as if it has "split" this could cause what you are experiencing.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you rested the beans?

They might be a bit fresh..


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

14 in about 30 out @ 27.

I say about 30 because I changed my burrs recently and still waiting for them to set in, getting results 7g either side of the 30 mark.

Looking at the extraction I wouldn't say there are any problems, the flow blondes round about the 27 mark, the crema is pretty bright, about what you would expect but no stripping.

I have found the espresso doesn't make a difference, when I under extracted at about 14 > 20 @ 25s the espresso was mildly acidic but after I added milk still got the horrible bitter ashy taste in the milk foam.

Usually the extractions are a little bitter I guess.

The beans are a Sumatra roasted by Mancoco in Manchester.

The beans are quite old now, roasted at least 2 weeks ago I believe.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its the coffee. Buy a different coffee?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought so, just wondering what I could do and salvage the bag while I'm waiting for rave Italian to arrive.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Maybe find someone who likes a more bitter brew who's up for a swap?


----------

